# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Los 10 mejores

## MagoJ

Recuerdo hablando con Magic Andreu, me comento que hay una lista con los 10 mejores juegos de cerca catalogados por los espectadores (ojo no por magos). Son los 10 mejores efectos o que más impresión mágica crean en los espectadores obtenidos de una encuesta bastante importante, etc , etc...

Pese a que lo he visto en varias ocasiones siempre se le olvida pasarme la lista de los 10....  aqui escribo los que me acuerdo

1-   desaparición o aparición de pañuelo
2-   cambio del valor de un billete
3-   el cochecito que para en la carta
4-   pintaje de una carta
5-   aparición de una carta en la cartera
6-   cigarrillo apagado en pañuelo o ropa
7-   aparición de un animalito (pez, etc)
8-
9-
10- 

El problema es que no recuerdo más.... si alguno conoce la lista o ha oido hablar de esa lista de 10, agradecería fueran completando para que todos tengamos noción de los 10 efectos más impactantes para profanos. 

Ojo no digo de opinar o poner los que queramos sino que ya existe esa lista y está contrastada y se ha obtuvo de una macro encuesta... es lo que opinan los espectadores, no nosotros... el problema es que no consigo recordar los 10 efectos 

ale!!!!     hasta luegorrrrrr

----------


## Triple H

Por propia experiencia:

Ascensor de 3 cartas, Chicago openner, monedas matrix, la carta invisible(Devlish miracle, GEC 3), Triunfo, ¡ Qué maravilla!( no se cual es su titulo en inglés, consiste en lanzar una carta a la baraja y atrapar los 4 ases, se utiliza la estimacion de 19-23 cartas despues de una faro), La ambiciosa y la invisible o cualquier tipo de adivinacion de la carta elegida de manera directa y "mental".

----------

